# What's Stopping You? The answer is Yes!



## Fairbanks Stump (Mar 31, 2012)

Many of you are limiting your self by pre-judging your customers or limiting the work you do because you are afraid you will cut into your competitions business???????? 

If you were playing football and chose to not stop the running back from making it to the end-zone because it would cut into the other teams points scored, that would be stupid right!?!?!? (you would loose) 

If you loose enough times you will no longer be able to self finance your business. There is nothing wrong with working with or beside your competition but always remember as the Owner if you want to stay in the game you must be in it to win it! 

Customers like solutions! You need to ask your self do you want the customer to use your solutions, or the other guys? 

Friendly Salesmanship that will transition you from estimator to Job Do'er is the name of the game but remember salesmanship is what will prevent you from working for less than your competition. Any one can work for cheaper, not any one can do it better. This is how you gain a customer base that will refer you to others! BE BETTER EVERY TIME! this will allow you to charge more and be the go to guy in your industry! never be afraid to share your info with your customers! working for your self is a lot of fun it is both frustrating and rewarding and if done right is way better than the alternative!


----------



## dandandatreeman (Apr 21, 2012)

love your attitude bro!


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 23, 2012)

*winning is mire fun*

Well Double D in the Tree, 
Thanks for the reply. There is so much to say about this subject, But, some times it is Better to keep it Simple! I love winning and I wish more people did. I find it saddening when I see otherwise successful folks fail because they were trying to be nice to their competition, and loose sight of the fact that as a business Owner their competition is not working to see that they are in business tomorrow! Oh well another topic for another day! 

Big jon


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Well Double D in the Tree,
> Thanks for the reply. There is so much to say about this subject, But, some times it is Better to keep it Simple! I love winning and I wish more people did. I find it saddening when I see otherwise successful folks fail because they were trying to be nice to their competition, and loose sight of the fact that as a business Owner their competition is not working to see that they are in business tomorrow! Oh well another topic for another day!
> 
> Big jon



I'll stay south of Talkeetna.


----------

